# Forza Horizon 3 nachträglich Umstieg von Disc auf Download - unproblematisch?



## Herbboy (3. Februar 2017)

*Forza Horizon 3 nachträglich Umstieg von Disc auf Download - unproblematisch?*

Ich hab seit kurzem die Xbox-Disc-Version von Forza Horizon 3 und schon viel Zeit ins Spiel investiert (Level 92) - jetzt gibt es bei nem MediaMarkt hier die Codekarte für gute 40€, mit der man dann ja auch am PC spielen kann. 

Ich würde die Karte gerne holen und dann meine Disc-Version verkaufen, aber: geht das denn problemlos, sind die Forschritte nur an den xbox-account gebunden, oder sind meine Fortschritte nur mit der Disc-Version "kompatibel" ? Weiß das jemand? Vielleicht hat ja jemand mal die Disc-Version ausgeliehen, um zu schauen, ob das Game einem zusagt, und sich dann die Codekarte geholt?


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Februar 2017)

Das geht alles Problemlos.

Erfolge, Lizenzen & Co. sind an den Xbox-Account gebunden.

Ich hab das schon ein paar mal gemacht, erst die Disc-Version zu haben und dann die Digitale.
Ist bei den Games with Gold-Titeln oder EA Access-Titeln genauso.

Titanfall 1 auf Disc, als es via EA Access kam, lief es ohne Disc.
Halo: MCC, erst auf Disc besessen, dann aber mal für 8€ die digitale Version besorgt und die Disc für mehr als 10€ verkauft.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2017)

ok, danke - ich muss mal schauen, ob das Angebot noch gilt. Du bist btw in meiner 4-Drivatar-Aufstellung drin


----------

